# Got my S4 on Saturday at Braman Audi WPB....



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

My wife and I just moved to WPB and after getting our apt, we went to pick up my new (used) 2010 S4 at Braman. Traded in my R32 (08) for it, was sad, but the new car is nice. Ibis white, B&O stereo, sport diff, and 1 owner. APR chip next week from USPS in Coral Springs, and other APR stuff ASAP. Just wanted to say hello, and open to any tips, advice, or guidance on my mild build. Thanks.

Qwik Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Just called USP Motorsports......*

Just spoke with Michael at USP about my build for the S4. Heading down to Coral Springs next week for an APR chip and intake. No AWD Dyno there, so will get some baseline numbers with my G-tec before and after. The G-tec seems pretty accurate, good enough for me anyways.

Qwik Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Looking at springs and a slightly used carbonio intake....*

Working on picking up some parts for the build. Looking at used and new, value and quality being the key.


----------



## ni4ni (Feb 26, 2001)

Congrat on your new ride! I like the look of the 2010-2012 S4 model.:thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks*



ni4ni said:


> Congrat on your new ride! I like the look of the 2010-2012 S4 model.:thumbup:


Thank you! I am really enjoying it.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*APR chip scheduled for 15 Jan 2013...*

Spoke with Michael at USP and made an appt to get my stage 1 chip and Carbonio intake installed. I will use my Gtech Pro for the next few days to get some baseline numbers. Driving to Ft. Myers today for my bday to see my aunt and uncle. I will be interested in fuel mileage and and rpm's as this has the 7 speed s-tronic.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*4 small dents on my hood....*

Had a good trip to Ft. Myers and back, but found four small dents in my hood this morning. Not sure what happened, I am a bit disappointed but what can I do. Averaged 18.8mpg for my first tank of gas. Hit triple digits a few times out in the middle of nowhere. Went thru 40,000 miles on the return leg. Apr Chip on Tuesday, pointless dent removal asap.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Going with Stasis tune.......*

To be safe and not have warranty issues, I have decided to go with a Stasis tune. I will not have any warranty issues and will still have 410hp. The car pulls great now, so another 80hp or so will be awesome.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Paid for my Stasis flash today...*

So that I could get the 5% discount that Stasis is currently offering. ECU gets shipped to Stasis on Monday!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Got some baseline numbers this morning....*

I went out to a secluded area out on the beeline hwy in WPB this morning. It was 78 degrees so the car got heat soaked for sure after multiple runs. I got a best of 13.5 @ 104.8mph, and 263 awhp. I was having fun on the way out there, so obviously would be a bit better numbers if it had been cooler out. Buffed out some of the scratches from a recent car wash, I was a bit mad, all this damage after only 2 weeks of ownership. Dropping of car tomorrow at Braman Audi WPB for my Stasis tune!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*My car is at the dealership......*

And the ECU should be at Stasis today and back in the mail this evening. I got a 2013 A6 loaner which is really nice and smooth. It has the 3.0T engine and some really cool features.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*VIN was erased on the ECU....*

The ECU got back to the dealership and upon installation the car would not start. Due to the VIN's not matching the immobilizer would not let the car start. So the ECU is being shipped back to Stasis today. I am not mad as stuff happens but I would think Stasis does some type of bench test on an ECU before mailing it back out. Oh well, my loaner 8 speed A6 with the 3.0T is fun!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ECU is being overnighted back.....*

Should get my car back tomorrow evening! I can't wait, it has been over a week now.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Still no ECU....*

Stasis says they overnighted my ECU on the 28th, but it has not arrived. It has been 10 days since I dropped off my car!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Got my car back today!!!*

It definitely pulls harder, the top end is a lot stronger. I can't wait to get out and really get a feel for it. I will post up some new G-tech times and cost figures. Not much else to report.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Total cost for a Stasis tune.....*

Stasis tune with a 5% discount (sale), was $1505.47.
One hour of labor at the dealership was. $169.95
Shipping overnight with FedEx one way was. $50.00
Total. $1725.42

Again, it pulled very nicely coming home tonight and from what I understand (from APR posts) it takes about 30+ miles for it to take full effect!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Feels great on a cool night.....*

Driving home from the Superbowl party last night, it was 58 degrees here in Florida. I was at a light, went green, rolled the throttle on pretty quickly and definately hit 60mph in 4.0 region. Obviously I can't comfirm this, but it was there in no time at all. I will definately do the Coolant System asap, as it was really a different car in the cool air. Hope to get some new G-tech numbers up on a cool morning.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Tinted windows done today....*

Yesterday I had my passenger windshield wiper pulled off in a car wash. A few days before that I found the passenger side fog light with a rock hole in it. So I have had a lot of bad luck with this car so far. Oh well, the car wash paid for my new wiper and I got a nice discount on the fog light. All installed last night with no issues. I got 30% tint put on today at Elite tinting near the Audi dealership for $168.00. Looks good and the car looks a lot better! Hope to post a pic tomorrow and put my rims on ASAP!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Window Tint pic enclosed*

Taken in Tequesta Florida this morning.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*My OZ Ultraleggera's don't fit......*

So, I went to put my 5x112, 8x18 inch OZ's off my R32 onto the S4 tonight and the center bore would'nt fit. So now I have to change plans and find some new rims for the S4. The S4 loves the cool air and tonight at a light I jumped off so hard on an M3 he gave up almost immediately.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Car looks nice. :thumbup:

Sent from Tapatalk 2 // GT-I9100 // SuperNexus 2.0 Build 1 & Dorimanx v7.45


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I wanted to have my rims on yesterday but they did not fit. I guess the center bore's on 5x112 rims can be different?! Lol, oh well, I am gonna post that question now.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Did you get my PM about where I moved that thread? If you can't find let me know.

Sent from Tapatalk 2 // GT-I9100 // SuperNexus 2.0 Build 1 & Dorimanx v7.45


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*I got the PM....*

Thanks for the move. I think I am just going to sell those rims and look at some that fit correctly. Thanks.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*My new rims have shipped from tire rack....*

I ordered 18 inch Sparco Assetto Gara's yesterday. They shipped today, so I am happy. I got the painted black which will look nice off the Ibis White and tinted windows. Total was 762.38 shipped, which includes centering rings and lug nuts. They were $176.00 each which is nice as replacement OZ Ultraleggera's would have set me back over $370.00 each. These were designed by Sparco and OZ and only weigh 20lbs, not bad!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Looking forward to pics. I had Black OZ Ultralegeras on my B5. Great wheel. I don't know much about the wheel you chose bit I'm sure its great if OZ was involved. 

Sent from Tapatalk 2 // GT-I9100 // SuperNexus 2.0 Build 1 & Dorimanx v7.45


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks...they arrived today*



robbyb413 said:


> Looking forward to pics. I had Black OZ Ultralegeras on my B5. Great wheel. I don't know much about the wheel you chose bit I'm sure its great if OZ was involved.
> 
> They look pretty close to Ultraleggera's so I am happy with them. I saw them at the shop tonight and they look great. They go on tomorrow a.m. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*New rims are on the car.....*

I used a preferred installer recommended from tire rack and they did a great job. They cared, they took their time, the tech was great. He taped the socket so as to not scratch the black paint! No scratches on the edges or anywhere. It was a local Firestone here in Juno beach, FL. $88.00 to take my tires off of the stock rims (new Michelin pilot sports!) and mount them on the new Sparco's. They look wicked and will post a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*New rim picture enclosed....*








I am very pleased with the look, very happy!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Looks nice.

Sent from Tapatalk 2 // GT-I9100 // SuperNexus 2.0 Build 1 & Dorimanx v7.45


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks...*

I think it looks good too. I am approaching my 1st 1000 miles in the car. I got some new G-tech numbers over the weekend. Mind you it was fairly cool @ 53 degrees and these are G-tech numbers.

Stock G-tech: 1/4 mile was 13.52 @ 105mph, 263awhp, forgot to get 0-60

Stasis G-tech: 12.49 @ 117mph, 353awhp, 4.2 0-60mph

Very nice change in numbers with the Stasis tune, so I am happy.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*51 cars......*

So I stop by Braman Audi today where I bought my S4 to get the keys reprogrammed due to the Stasis tune wiping my VIN the first time. This dealership is awesome and the people are great. Any way, I am waiting so I head next door to the Porsche dealership and look around. 3 used Panamera Turbo's and one was a 2013 with only 4100 on it. It was soooo nice, and the guy who traded it in was there in a Bentley. He was cool, had just traded it in towards a 911 and a bolster S. it had Renntech upgrades and an Akropovic exhaust system! It sounded awesome. Guy says he has 51 cars in a warehouse! His Bentley was tight too, damn that leather was nice. But guess what? When I rolled out in my washed and clean S4 I felt like a million bucks! And when I rolled on the gas getting on the I-95 It felt great. We are some lucky guys to have a great car that we can drive daily and enjoy. Mileage is just over 41,100.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*A bit more bad luck...*

So I went out to go to work this morning and I get an ESP fault light. Car goes into safe mode, runs for 2-3 seconds then shuts off. Call Audi Roadside and they get me flatbed to Braman Audi. I get a loaner Q5 with the 2.0 and head home. Audi calls and says they have to mail out my ECU back to Stasis as the car can't read it. LOL, 3rd trip to WV for my ECU! LOL.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ECU got back from Stasis today...*

And they plugged it in and the car would not recognize it. So Stasis is gonna buy me a new ECU and reprogram it. A new ECU is $1200.00, so that stinks as I know Stasis is not at fault. Oh well, I have a nice Q5 to drive till the end of next week when I should get my S4 back!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to read about this misfortune. Hope the get it squared away for you with one shot and it doesn't happen again. :thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks*



robbyb413 said:


> Sorry to read about this misfortune. Hope the get it squared away for you with one shot and it doesn't happen again. :thumbup:


Thanks, I am sure it will all work out fine. Just missing my car! LOL.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Gonna stop in Braman Audi tomorrow for an update...*

I hope to hear that they received an ECU for my car and it has been shipped out to Stasis for my 3rd re-flash. LOL, I miss my car everyday! Makes me love my S4 and its power more and more.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ECU inbound.....*

All the way from Germany of course. Should arrive Tuesday at the latest, then overnight to Stasis. Hope to get back in my car by Friday!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ECU on the way to Stasis....*

It arrived today and was overnighted to Stasis today! Best case is I get my car Wednesday evening, worst case is Thursday or Friday if no issues arise.


----------



## MonzaAvant (Jun 20, 2007)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> I am very pleased with the look, very happy!


I use the same wheels for my winter setup. Great choice. :thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks*



MonzaAvant said:


> I use the same wheels for my winter setup. Great choice. :thumbup:


 Thanks, I do like the look of these rims! Plus I am in an apt so I don't have a garage and hose to keep my rims clean now.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Got my car back today!*

Finally! Car is back and I am so happy. Stasis paid for a new ECM, flashed it and got it back to us today. Spoke with the service manager about Stasis and Audi dealing with tuned cars. Some top guy from Audi recently spoke somewhere (I was thinking of driving my car so I didn't listen 100%), and said Audi is not out to deny claims if a problem arises and the car is tuned. If it is a burnt piston then maybe, but if It is an injector, audi will not deny it. That is the example he used, so good news for us! Stasis is building a safe tune that the car can handle with no issues. They don't want to keep paying for claims on a tune that is not safe. Any ways, drove home with a smile, did a nice pull into triple digits, and my S4 is home!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

That's statement sounds like good news, but since TD1 is automatic and dealerships are independent (and make independent decisions about warranty work based on that TD1 status according to the threads I've read) I wonder how much that statement lines up with reality. 

Enjoy having your car back! :thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Heading to the 1/4 mile track on wednesday night....*

Finally got things settled down here in Florida from our move 2 months ago. Gonna hit the local NHRA 1/4 mile track at PBIR this wednesday night. 1st time with the S4, very interested in seeing how the car does compared to the G-tech numbers. Car is running great with the new ECM and no issues so far.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Had a fun nt*

Rain drops held out till 8 pm, so we got a few runs in. Met a nice guy named Chris R tonight, the R is for Golf R. I had a great time, and so did Chris. We met up and ended up running against each other, two white VAG cars, AWD, tinted windows. Chris ran some very nice times, best was pretty much a [email protected] I think that is a great time for a stock Golf R, but Chris can add in on his views. I ran a best of [email protected] and really can't complain. I hope to see some other VAG cars out there as we were the minority for sure.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Did you guys get any vids to post up? This forum needs action!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*We got some pics and 1 video...*

We did get a video, I will try and post it up right now. 

http://youtu.be/DqsCgk647XA


----------



## drosspike (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks....*



drosspike said:


> Congrats:thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Cool. Must have been fun!

Tapatalk // GT-I9100 // Rootbox 3.9.1 // Stock Kernel


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Went to PBIR tonight....*

It was in the low 60's, nice turbo or supercharger weather for sure. Met a lot of nice guys, 2 Golf R's, an S6, M3 and I. I finally ran a [email protected] on just my Stasis tune. Nothing pulled out and 1/2 a tank of gas again. On one run I cut a .001 reaction time! Too funny, left on the 2nd of three yellow lights! Loving the S4, gonna work down to an 11 second car with my warranty in mind, may be tough. Car # 0702, closed course with a PRO driver......lol


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Just ordered an intake....*

Well, I believe the Stasis tune is validated as 2 trips to the 1/4 mile @ PBIR have resulted in consistent [email protected]'s. The time has arrived for the next part, and I just ordered a USP Motorsports intake. From the Dyno plot, it looks like the HP and TQ come on about 4-500 rpm sooner and give a noticeable improvement thru the rpm range. I am hoping that earlier power helps with my 60 foot time and start getting 1.7's instead of 1.8's. This would definitely give me a better result at the other end! We shall see, hope to test this out this Wednesday night @ PBIR. Total cost with shipping was $467.51, but I think a nice rise in power and some better sounds will be nice. Qwik rick


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

Nice looking S4. I am currently trying to find a used CPO one.

I want to upgrade from my GTI.

How does the Stasis retune effect your warranty? I assume yours is a CPO?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> I just ordered a USP Motorsports intake. From the Dyno plot, it looks like the HP and TQ come on about 4-500 rpm sooner and give a noticeable improvement thru the rpm range. I am hoping that earlier power helps with my 60 foot time and start getting 1.7's instead of 1.8's....Total cost with shipping was $467.51, but I think a nice rise in power and some better sounds will be nice. Qwik rick


In for baseline vs after intake dyno and vids of the car ON the dyno. :thumbup: 

I've been keeping my eye open for an Injen, but at the same time have been curious about the USP. I take a look at the thread on AZ when it pops up in my new posts list. Would love to see some info plotted by an impartial source if you're so inclined... :beer:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Stasis backs your powertrain warranty.*



00boraslow said:


> Nice looking S4. I am currently trying to find a used CPO one.
> 
> I want to upgrade from my GTI.
> 
> How does the Stasis retune effect your warranty? I assume yours is a CPO?


I bought it CPO with a 6 year 100K warrandy so I went with a Stasis tune. Basically Stasis will warrant anything that Audi won't cover, and they (Stasis) already paid for a new ECM as when they flashed mine it kept giving us problems. The car would not recognize the ECM so it would not start. I am only at 42k miles right now, so losing that warranty coverage to go with APR or someone else is not what I felt a good move. I am very happy with my Stasis tune, it definately pulls harder now.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*No dyno for me, that is the USP dyno plot......*



robbyb413 said:


> In for baseline vs after intake dyno and vids of the car ON the dyno. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been keeping my eye open for an Injen, but at the same time have been curious about the USP. I take a look at the thread on AZ when it pops up in my new posts list. Would love to see some info plotted by an impartial source if you're so inclined... :beer:


I am just refering to the USP dyno plot from there website. I will only be doing 1/4 runs to compare the intake from previous runs without it.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> I am just refering to the USP dyno plot from there website. I will only be doing 1/4 runs to compare the intake from previous runs without it.


C'mon... put it on the rollers for the good of the community. They have a unique design, would love to see the gains from an impartial perspective to see if the 13hp gain is real. I don't get any impartial feelings from the thread on AZ. What would it take to get you on those rollers before and after??


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Intake is in the mail....*



robbyb413 said:


> C'mon... put it on the rollers for the good of the community. They have a unique design, would love to see the gains from an impartial perspective to see if the 13hp gain is real. I don't get any impartial feelings from the thread on AZ. What would it take to get you on those rollers before and after??


I had plans to get it dyno'd before starting mods, but found no AWD dyno's locally so I used my G-tech Pro. I think the track may show that the USP intake is what they say. I will post up numbers Wednesday night after I hit the track. Hope to get the intake tomorrow so I can take my time on the install.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Intake arrived today!*

Installed my USP intake this evening, minus the heat shield as I am in an apt complex. Took a quick spin and throttle response is quicker for sure. More intake noise too, sounds cool. Going to the track tomorrow night and hope to show an improvement in 1/4 mile time.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Good news and bad...*

Got a better time with the USP intake but got a check engine light after my 2nd run. The little tube that gets the air reading just before the throttle body was stretched so much it had a 90 degree bend going on. I think when the rubber tube got hot, it collapsed more and had no reading due to being pinched. Anyways, I think a longer tube will fix it and I can get the CEL cleared. New best time with a Stasis tune and USP intake in 82 degree weather at PBIR is [email protected] 113.56. I had a crappy 60 foot time of 1.932 but still went thru the 1/8th @ 89.21mph. Timeslips up soon, finally got beat by a new JAG, oh well.


----------



## jettatek (Aug 26, 2010)

This is very promising! Great write up and drag times.
We just ordered a 2013 S4 over the weekend. Will arrive in about 90 days. Glad youre so happy with yours!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*You will love it.*



jettatek said:


> This is very promising! Great write up and drag times.
> We just ordered a 2013 S4 over the weekend. Will arrive in about 90 days. Glad youre so happy with yours!


Congrats on your incoming new car! Great DD and still let's you have fun when you want!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Crappy weather for a week or so....*

Luckily no hail damage to the S4 or my wife's Tiguan. Car is running great, and I am loving it. Next little mod's are some brighter LED's for the interior, wiring in my V1 and nav. We parked under a small tree as we are currently living in an apartment and on the list for a garage and covered parking.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Not much going on lately.*

I did see a big suburban back into an A4 at the mall today. I got security and they stopped the guy from leaving. Young kid happy I stopped him and reported it. The A4 got pushed into the car parked in front him and the suburban guy said he barely hit him. Lol, oh well. I hate people like that, he was gonna take off. Car is running great, pulls hard, and I love the B&O stereo system! A lot of guys don't but I am glad I do.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> I did see a big suburban back into an A4 at the mall today. I got security and they stopped the guy from leaving. Young kid happy I stopped him and reported it. The A4 got pushed into the car parked in front him and the suburban guy said he barely hit him. Lol, oh well. I hate people like that, he was gonna take off.


 People suck so much. Thanks for being a good person. I wish more were like you. :thumbup:


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks.*



robbyb413 said:


> People suck so much. Thanks for being a good person. I wish more were like you. :thumbup:


 Thank You.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Found a day 1 picture.*

Rolled into Florida in my R32 on a donut (winter tires let go) and bought my S4! Looks so different now, thankfully!


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

i liked reading your documentation with the stasis tune.
id like to move on to an s4 sometime next year and am just starting my research.

first mod for me would have been an apt with garage


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Great car with a nice amount of upgrade possibilities.*



O_loung1 said:


> i liked reading your documentation with the stasis tune.
> id like to move on to an s4 sometime next year and am just starting my research.
> 
> first mod for me would have been an apt with garage



Def do your research ahead of time as you are doing. The car is great and I love walking out to it every time. I love the looks, the B&O stereo is awesome, and it pulls hard on the boost. APR has some great stuff, new blower out soon, but I chose Stasis and love it. I have peace of mind with my warranty and run consistent mid 12's at the track. Good luck with your search!

P.s. walked an AMG the other day, but not sure of the model.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Ordered some LED's*

Got some LED's for the interior in the mail today from USP here in Flo rida. For now I am doing the puddle lights, foot wells, trunk and glove box. Did the trunk and GB as they were on sale. I was going to do the upcoming GIAC DSG tune, but it looks like it will have to be used in conjunction with the GIAC engine tune. Oh well, still may put a pulley on with my Stasis tune. From what I am reading it will work fine as excess boost is bled off anyways but really helps down low. Last tank was 23 mpg but that is easy driving with some stop and go. Had fun with a 5.0 mustang this morning but he didn't really play, it was damp and I think he knows I would have Quattro'd his ass.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*In my Nuvi......*

Top Speed so far.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

You forgot the "on a closed course" part of your post. 

Tapatalk // GT-I9100 // RootBox Stable 4.0 // Dorimanx 9.20


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


> You forgot the "on a closed course" part of your post.
> 
> Tapatalk // GT-I9100 // RootBox Stable 4.0 // Dorimanx 9.20


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Had fun with a G35....*

Coming home from work on Friday, pulled up to a light with a G35 next to me. Looked worked on, it was Friday, so I got on it a bit. He got on it to, but the S4 walked him easily. We messed around a bit, but I had him. No big deal, but it was fun. 



Current pic from above. Also had to add 1 quart of oil on Tuesday. Looks like in 4,400 miles I used a quart of oil. Seems a bit much, but I am not sure if it was topped off when I bought it CPO.


----------



## heartcoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for this thread, I'm in Miami with a new B8.5 S4, was hesitant about flashing after reading up on the auto-TD1, but if your dealer worked it out nicely maybe I can find one that's a Stasis dealer down here. You're inspirational!

I had a question for you, did you buy any of the dealer warranties with your car? The tire protection, audi care, etc etc. I know one of them is tied to the dealer... and I know the dealer I bought my car from doesn't sell Stasis tunes so I'll have to return it and purchase it at another dealer I think... or something, not sure how that works. Normally I'd say just work on the car myself, but I hear the DSG flush costs a lot. Maybe I can just get the tune somewhere, and then service my car at my original dealer if I chat one of the service techs up and ask if they're mod friendly?

Stasis is pretty awesome for pitching in for a new ECU for you, not sure what they'd do if it was an engine problem 2-3 years down the line though, but I'm not that worried about getting TD1'd, I've got a company lawyer if I ever need to pull the 'Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act' card out.

Oh and those USP motorsports guys are good people, I bought my downpipe on my GTI from them.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Get the Stasis tune.*



heartcoke said:


> Thanks for this thread, I'm in Miami with a new B8.5 S4, was hesitant about flashing after reading up on the auto-TD1, but if your dealer worked it out nicely maybe I can find one that's a Stasis dealer down here. You're inspirational!
> 
> I had a question for you, did you buy any of the dealer warranties with your car? The tire protection, audi care, etc etc. I know one of them is tied to the dealer... and I know the dealer I bought my car from doesn't sell Stasis tunes so I'll have to return it and purchase it at another dealer I think... or something, not sure how that works. Normally I'd say just work on the car myself, but I hear the DSG flush costs a lot. Maybe I can just get the tune somewhere, and then service my car at my original dealer if I chat one of the service techs up and ask if they're mod friendly?
> 
> ...



I would recommend the Stasis tune for sure. I really love it, my dealership is great, and no worries with my warranty. Good luck and keep me posted! Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Bieber*










Rolled up on this fool at the PGA golf club. Nice car though. Had a Gallardo he was following break down in front of him. It would not go into gear. I tried to help, but they called the Lamborghini dealership for help.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*1st Oil Change.*

Well, I just did my 1st oil change at Braman Audi in WPB. Got a Dodge Avenger and all I can say is wow! Made me appreciate my S4 so much more, that car was terrible in comparison. It had no power, sloppy steering and driving, and broke so poorly in comparison to the S4. They detailed my car and I was so happy to pick it up. Just over $150.00 for the oil change, but the oil is expensive and it takes 7 quarts or so. Love this car, it is so comfortable and pulls so hard. I left a 335 so hard at a light, it was nice. He stayed back and turned off never to be raced again.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*55,555 miles.*

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14106290581/" title="image by joe pilot, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7351/14106290581_925eebbe2d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="image"></a>

2 May 2014


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Road forced my tires.*

Since putting on my aftermarket rims I have had a vibration in the wheels. Tried rebalancing, moving them, nothing helped. Did a road force at Braman Audi yesterday and it helped, but still there. They also did an adaptation and an update to the tranny as I had the 1st gear hang up on occasion. Hoping to do the Revo pulley soon as Stasis is gone.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*57k miles*

57k miles, June 2014.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> Hoping to do the Revo pulley soon as Stasis is gone.


I think you will like the pulley quite a lot.. it really wakes these cars up.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nice!*



[email protected] said:


> I think you will like the pulley quite a lot.. it really wakes these cars up.


I can't wait, I am sure it does! I am hoping for 11's as I am at 12.4 right now with a crappy 60 foot time. New tires and a DSG re-learn should help too.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*58088 miles.*

Had to add a qt of oil on the drive home at 58088 miles. Service interval still had 5300 miles till my next oil change. I must be getting on it a bit more than normal as I usually don't add a quart till 5000 miles to go. Getting close to doing the pulley and then headed to the track.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Revo stage 1+*

Just had the pulley installed at Velocity Factor last week and it pulls harder down low. Definitely felt a difference after a few times driving. Revo honored my Stasis tune, so the Revo upgrade was a no brainer. I will be hitting PBIR asap, still hoping for 11's. Hit a new top speed record of 173mph on the GPS out on beeline highway last week. The sound is great, definitely hear the supercharger more! Velocity factor did a nice job, very quick, and no issues. Total with an oil change was about $1200.00 or so, including 6 hours of labor. Currently at 63,000 miles and runs perfect.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*PBIR time slips on Revo 1+*



hawkpilot6060 said:


> Just had the pulley installed at Velocity Factor last week and it pulls harder down low. Definitely felt a difference after a few times driving. Revo honored my Stasis tune, so the Revo upgrade was a no brainer. I will be hitting PBIR asap, still hoping for 11's. Hit a new top speed record of 173mph on the GPS out on beeline highway last week. The sound is great, definitely hear the supercharger more! Velocity factor did a nice job, very quick, and no issues. Total with an oil change was about $1200.00 or so, including 6 hours of labor. Currently at 63,000 miles and runs perfect.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, no high 11 or even much of a low 12 happened last night at PBIR. Trap speeds were up a good 1.5 mph, but my 60 foot time is still not where I want it. I ran consistent 12.4 & 12.5 all night except my first and last runs. 1st gear still hangs up so I mostly shifted early in manual mode. Hopefully the DSG tune helps and I get launch control out of it as the 10's do not have LC. Overall very happy with the consistent times last night, will wait and see what the DSG Revo tune does for my times.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hitting PBIR this Wednesday night.*

A few miles short of 70k miles and still love this car. Had a bit of jerkiness last week so may have a Mechatronic unit going bad. Getting it looked at Monday. Put my stock rims back on as I want to try something at PBIR Wednesday and I am going to sell my Sparco Asetta Garos this week. Will post my slips later this week. Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*70k miles*










hawkpilot6060 said:


> A few miles short of 70k miles and still love this car. Had a bit of jerkiness last week so may have a Mechatronic unit going bad. Getting it looked at Monday. Put my stock rims back on as I want to try something at PBIR Wednesday and I am going to sell my Sparco Asetta Garos this week. Will post my slips later this week. Rick


No issues found at Braman Audi WPB so I am happy. Hit 70k miles on the test ride with the service manager.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Stock rims back on for now.*










70k, runs great and still looks good!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hot night @ PBIR*

Long hot night at PBIR, but the car put down some solid times. It was 87 and lots of cars were feeling. I ran a best of [email protected], which was great considering the conditions. For reference a tuned GTR ran a 11.9 and a C63 AMG ran a 12.0 as there best. I ran 6 times and won every run. Last one was close, a tuned 335. Decided to go for 11's as my car really impressed me on a night were a stock S4 could only muster a [email protected], and I was running near my best ET.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Ordering parts today.*

I am ordering the full AWE cold front system today. $2025.00 shipped. JH Motorsport rotors, lightweight, about $1200.00. JH Motorsport crank pulley, $400.00 but 4 lbs lighter. Rotors are going to drop 25 lbs total weight according to their website. I will confirm or deny this during the install. Next week I am planning on buying an Optima red top 35 battery for a weight savings of 17lbs or so.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Got a lot done today.*

I started on my cold front system, and since my JHM crank pulley and rotors came, I pulled the radiator away. Worked 5 hours, but have the new front heat exchanger mounted to the crash bar. I should be able to do the crank pulley early tomorrow morning and finish up the cold front system! Rotors will go on next, and for now I am putting my light weight rims back on. Hope to hit PBIR this week!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> I started on my cold front system, and since my JHM crank pulley and rotors came, I pulled the radiator away. Worked 5 hours, but have the new front heat exchanger mounted to the crash bar. I should be able to do the crank pulley early tomorrow morning and finish up the cold front system! Rotors will go on next, and for now I am putting my light weight rims back on. Hope to hit PBIR this week!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*JHM crank pulley is on!*

Install went easy once I bought some triple squares to take off the stock pulley. Was easy with the front radiator pulled away. Cold front is 90% done, having trouble figuring out the new hose routing. Will call AWE tomorrow.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Primed the system.*

Finished the plumbing, which after talking to an AWE tech, was easy. Install instructions are good, but not perfect. Rotors going on tomorrow a.m., then lower the car and test out the cold front system and the crank pulley.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*AWE coldront and front rotors are on!*

Took the day off to finish up the car. the coldfront system is installed and working! A small leak on a 90 degree elbow, but that it the only issue. Front rotors are on, and my Sparco's are back on the front. Crank pulley seems good, gonna watch the belts for a day or two. May hit the track Friday.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*No big improvement at a hot track night.*










Hit PBIR last week, but it was hot and I saw no time improvement. I did have my light weight rims on, but old tires so my 60 foot was terrible. Light weight rear rotors going on soon, and new OZ rims inbound from tire rack! I got some stickier tires on them, total weight should be 47 lbs per tire/rim combo. Right hand time was a jeep SRT8 with a built 427 motor and 4 Mickey Thompson drag radials!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*New rims and tires on at 71,500 miles.*



















New rims are on! Hitting the track tomorrow night if the weather is good. Hope to get my 60 foot time down with some better tires. Current mileage is around 71,500, car runs great!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Stuck at 12.4*

It was hot, best run was my first one.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Springs arrived!*











Gonna lower it 1.2 inches.


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Wow went through the last few posts, glad you kept up with posting. It's a very nice progression and watching you chase better times is great. Good luck!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

shonseb said:


> Wow went through the last few posts, glad you kept up with posting. It's a very nice progression and watching you chase better times is great. Good luck!


Thanks! Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*74,000 miles!*

Still runs great, have not had any issues so far. Still love this car and plan to keep it for a long time. Of course we always look at other cars, but it is nice not to have a car payment.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*12.203!*

Hit PBIR on 13 Jan 16, and dropped my time down to [email protected] DA was 319, only ran twice due to oil on the track and a ton of cars out. I may go back next week, empty out the trunk, set tire pressure, and gun for an 11.9xxxx! Met Mike out there, and he ran a 12.2 as well with a chip works box!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Trapped @ 115!*

Hit PBIR again on Wednesday and hit 12.2 consistently and got a 115 trap speed. Went thru 75k miles, so have to get my DSG service soon. Springs going in soon and may get an overdrive crank pulley to get me into the 11's!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*79,000 miles!*

Bought used at 39k miles, have yet to spend a dime on maintenance. She is running great!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*DSG service complete.*

1st one done ever! I bought it CPO with 39k miles, figured it had been done. Nope, first one just happened at 79K miles! Oh well, CPO doesn't mean what I thought. Cost for fluid only and 1 hour labor with 10% off was $436.46! Crazy, but seems to shift a bit better. Loaner A3 Quattro was nice, but old S4 better!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Update, as it has been a while!*

Just rotated my tires today, as I could see a big difference in tread from front to rear. Put them on with 71,500 and finally rotated with 82,600 miles. I had a thermostat failure on 12 July 2106 with 81,103 miles. I was heading to work, a/c temp was not so cold, looked at my water temp and it was climbing. I was on 95 south, heading south, just north of Okeechobee which is the dealership road. Put the windows down, turned off the a/c and cranked up the heat. Temp came down and I had no issues rolling into Braman Audi. $1387.21 for the thermostat replacement, and $350.40 for a leaking lower bushing replacement. Oh well, she is paid for and I still love this car. Stayed with a new SS Camaro a few weeks back, they have the 460 hp corvette engine, so not bad.


----------



## kevmac858 (Dec 7, 2013)

those are some impressive numbers! simple and sleeper, love it


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

kevmac858 said:


> those are some impressive numbers! simple and sleeper, love it


Thanks!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*83,000 miles*

Hit 83K on 12 Sep 16, still love driving this car. Still have to put my H&R springs in, and want the nice front grill. In time I guess.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hit 84K miles this morning. Car loves the cool air! Had a cylinder 3 misfire last week. Car ran terrible until I cleared it with my Carista app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I had my thermostat fail on my RS5 and it was replaced under warranty, I'm surprised they charged you!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

shonseb said:


> I had my thermostat fail on my RS5 and it was replaced under warranty, I'm surprised they charged you!



Well, that would have been nice, but the car is over 6 years old. Kind of sucks, but it is done. Still runs great and pulls hard. Hoping to do the new throttle body from APR with their tune soon. Rick


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*85,555 miles*

Went thru 85K miles, on my way to 100k! Runs great, hit 145 mph on the I-95 coming home today easily.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*4 years!*

I bought my S4 at Braman Audi 4 years ago today. Bought it with 39K and close to 86K as of today, so about 1K a month, mostly to work. Still runs great, pulls hard, and looks good. I am on the look out for my last car that I traded in. A 2008 VW R32, #1592, deep blue pearl, if anyone sees one in the WPB area of Florida. It ran great, but I needed 4 doors down here and more power. Still need to put in my H&R springs, maybe a new grill, and hopefully the APR throttle body and tune to get in the 11's. That is about as far as I will go, just keep driving her.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*EPC light*

I have been getting the EPC light every once in a while, happened again today. I just ordered a set of 6 ignition coils, $125.70, from ECS tuning, gonna start there as the code is P0303, cylinder 3 misfire. I will update, closing in on 86K miles.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Misfires*

Coil packs arrive tomorrow, but today I put in some Royal Purple injector cleaner and topped it off with some V-power. I can tell it is not running smoothly on power, had to let a tesla slide on the way to work this morning. Current miles are 85,900.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*New ignition coils*

Installed my new Ignition Coils this morning with 85986 miles, and the car is running great. Took it for a spin and no EPC light when I got on it. Seems to be running smoother, no hesitation at all. I will try and post a pic of old beside new coil pack. The old ones were rough looking for sure.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*86,000 miles!*

Yep, the new ignition coils from ECS tuning did clear up the misfires. Hammered it pretty hard to work and back, no misfires, and it pulled great. Went thru 86K on the way to work.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

87K miles on Tuesday. I have a small vibration I need to track down the cause of. Either control arms or wheel bearings I believe. Other than that, she is running great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Walked a 5.0*

Came up to a light yesterday beside a 5.0 newer mustang. Didn't think he would race, but he left a bit quick and so did I. Once I knew he was going I got on it and jumped a few car lengths right away. Was walking him so I short shifted a couple times and he stayed in the same spot. I let off at 140 and he did too. Didn't see his reaction as I wasn't really looking. Almost 89,000 miles!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Tires worn, one is gone*

Car felt a bit loose this week, like a tire was low. Low pressure tire Light came on Friday afternoon coming home so I drove slow. Got the tire pulled today and it was bad. Cord showing and huge seam tear along the inside. They are worn down pretty good in 18000 miles or so. I drive it hard, so new tires going on tomorrow. I will post pics, current mileage is 89100.

18,000 miles and tires are mostly done. by joe pilot, on Flickr

18,000 miles and tires are mostly done. by joe pilot, on Flickr


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*New tires on @ 89,200 miles*

New tires mounted and got an oil change today as well. 89,200 miles, tires feel good and smoother than before. Drove the wife's Touareg to work, it is nice, 4,300 miles on it.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Car was hit by a trike*

Was at a light and when the light turned green, an older guy on a trike swiped my car. He hit the left door, left fender, hit my left tire, we will see what the shop says. Called USAA and they rock, but sucks about a car fax now, will ask for diminished value. 89,600 miles.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> Was at a light and when the light turned green, an older guy on a trike swiped my car. He hit the left door, left fender, hit my left tire, we will see what the shop says. Called USAA and they rock, but sucks about a car fax now, will ask for diminished value. 89,600 miles.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Dropping it off tomorrow.*

USAA is awesome, dropping it off tomorrow at Caliber collision here in Jupiter, and enterprise is next door. Hope to get it back asap. More details to follow.


----------



## Shtaka (Feb 20, 2016)

Hawkpilot, I'm moving back to Palm Beach at the end of the month with my A3 cab. How do you like Braman for service?


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Brahman is great.*



Shtaka said:


> Hawkpilot, I'm moving back to Palm Beach at the end of the month with my A3 cab. How do you like Braman for service?


I am very happy with them. Great service, always a loaner, good people.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

$2,750 is the repair estimate, hope to get it back this week. USAA waived my deductible so that is great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Got my car back!*

Picked up my car today, really missed it. They did a good job, just sucks it happened.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Closing in on 90K miles!*

I got my car back and have been driving it, and one good thing happened from the accident. I always had a small vibration while driving that I could not figure out. Well, the place that did the alignment did something and it is so smooth now. Drives nice, and the wheel doesn't shimmy at all. Another 100 miles and I will be at 90K miles.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*92,000 miles!*

I hit 92K miles on the way home today, still love driving my car.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*93,000 miles*

I hit 93K miles on the 26th of oct 17. Having occasional misfires on cylinder 6 and hope to get rid of it as it sucks and the car runs terrible until you reset it. I just bought Dash Command for $10 bucks to have some fun with times and such. Will try it tomorrow coming home from work.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*4.4 0-60 mph*

I started using Dash Command today, did a couple 0-60 runs for fun. Early this morning it was 53 out, spun for a bit, let off and got back on it for a 5.8 time. Coming home stopped quick and punched it for a 4.4. Still figuring out how to use it for something useful. No EPC light on WOT, so some HEET added to Sunoco 93 seems to help with cylinder misfires.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Another 0306*

i got another 0306 code, which is a cylinder 6 misfire. Currently at 93,120 miles or so, and working to resolve this issue. I did HEET early this week, did new plugs today, and dropped in some BG 44k fuel system cleaner. I bought two used Intercooler cores from a guy on EBay today for $100.00 shipped. He bought new, put them in, but that was not the issue. So these two are fine, and if I do have a leak, they will get put in soon. I did coil packs about a year ago, running shell 93. I will be getting on it soon, and hope my EPC light does not return.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Gearbox Malfunction today.*

Coming home, about 4 miles away, got the dreaded gearbox malfunction message. No reverse, but you can continue to drive is what it says. 93,268 miles, called USAA for a tow to Braman Audi. Will get some info tomorrow I hope, oh well.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

I got the gearbox malfunction warning yesterday, and was able to get home a few miles away. Called USAA for a tow to my Audi dealership here in WPB, FL. I guess it is the circuit card for the mechatronic and repairing it will be $2146, plus tax. I should be able to use and find the 10% discount they always offer. 93,268 miles, still love it, so am getting it repaired ASAP and will suck it up. I may talk to the service manager for a little more of a discount as it is a known issue.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

How'd it go with the gearbox?


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*94,000 miles!*

I got my car back and it is driving nice! Final bill was $2186.38, hope to drive it for a while with no more issues.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Makes me glad I have a 6MT. 

Although I have the sport diff, so I'm SURE a large repair bill is in my future at some point!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Oil change*

94,852 miles, got it done at my local firestone. 6.6 qts, synthetic 5W-40 and filter was $105.59 total. Got the tires rotated so I am good for a while. Should hit 100K this summer!


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*5 years.*

I bought my used S4 5 years ago today on my first day in Flo Rida. Was sad to see my R32 go, but I needed more HP. Drives nice as the day I got it, and it was Stasis tuned a few weeks after I bought it. So 55K miles on a revo tune, on its 4th set of tires, and only $3500.00 or so for broken stuff. A thermostat and a mech unit. 😀. Not too bad for a car I run to triple digits daily on the I-95 as a daily driver. Hit 140mph last run down to WPB to pick up my new XBox One X to play PUBG on without crashing.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*95K*

Just hit 95K and am closing in on 100K miles. Left a WRX pretty hard yesterday, I think he knew.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*98K miles*

Hit 98K miles yesterday on my way to work. Closing in on 100K.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Giving the S4 to my Dad.*

Prepping and cleaning the S4 for my Dad who will be driving it up to Dolgeville NY soon. I am giving it to him as it will be a great car for upstate NY. Selling my OZ rims if anyone is interested, ad is in the 5x112 section. Almost 90k miles, still looks great and drives awesome. I bought a 2015 Porsche Cayenne diesel and chipped it so I have over 500 lbs of torque. I am very happy with it as I knew the S4 would be a hard act to follow. I will keep this updated with reports from my Dad, he is very excited.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*S4 has left for NY state.*

My Dad left with the S4 this morning at 0600 or so for NY state. 1200 mile trip, so he should pull in with 100K miles on the odometer. I will keep the thread updated from time to time.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*NY inspection done.*

My Dad got the S4 inspected in NY on Friday. They had to scrape off all the tint as it was too dark for NY state. Took them 3 hours, they changed the oil and he got his sticker for $197.00 bucks.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> My Dad got the S4 inspected in NY on Friday. They had to scrape off all the tint as it was too dark for NY state.


All the windows or just the driver side?


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

ElectroMike said:


> All the windows or just the driver side?


I believe they scraped it all off, hopefully the rear defrost didn’t get damaged. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*First snow on the S4.*

S4 is doing great in upstate NY. Runs fine, and my Dad loves it.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

*113,000 miles*

I just returned from Dolgeville NY and got to drive the Audi for a few days. Still runs great, drives great, and pulls into triple digits easy. No issues in the past 2 years, just tires and oil change.


----------



## hawkpilot6060 (Dec 1, 2008)

S4 is doing well in upstate NY.


----------



## carspare (Mar 6, 2021)

hawkpilot6060 said:


> My wife and I just moved to WPB and after getting our apt, we went to pick up my new (used) 2010 S4 at Braman. Traded in my R32 (08) for it, was sad, but the new car is nice. Ibis white, B&O stereo, sport diff, and 1 owner. APR chip next week from USPS in Coral Springs, and other APR stuff ASAP. Just wanted to say hello, and open to any tips, advice, or guidance on my mild build. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s4 is a very nice car


----------

